# Worms



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Can bettas eat wax worms and meal worms? They are a bit large full grown but what about the younger ones?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If they are not armor coated I dont see why not. Just may need to cut them up so they dont choke.


----------

